# Away training course



## Contini (Apr 13, 2020)

Looking for suggestions or reviews on away training courses on the east coast. We are based in Washington, DC and would preferably like something close but we are willing to travel if necessary. Most of the courses I am finding on my online search are 2-3 week away courses which is what I am looking for. I was wondering if anyone has any experience or trainers they recommend? I currently have a 5 month male golden retriever. I would like to wait until after the holidays when he is 6-7 months old before sending him. As most goldens, he is very intelligent. We taught him sit, down, stay, center, go to crate, go to bed, shake, etc all on our own without much effort honestly. The thing he struggles with is "come". Unless I have a treat in my hand he will act like he doesn't know what that means. It makes me extremely nervous living in a busy city to have anything but an exceptionally well behaved dog. I am looking for a course that will deliver this as well as reinforce what he has already been taught. So if anyone out there can share their expertise that would be amazing!


----------



## Tagrenine (Aug 20, 2019)

Contini said:


> Looking for suggestions or reviews on away training courses on the east coast. We are based in Washington, DC and would preferably like something close but we are willing to travel if necessary. Most of the courses I am finding on my online search are 2-3 week away courses which is what I am looking for. I was wondering if anyone has any experience or trainers they recommend? I currently have a 5 month male golden retriever. I would like to wait until after the holidays when he is 6-7 months old before sending him. As most goldens, he is very intelligent. We taught him sit, down, stay, center, go to crate, go to bed, shake, etc all on our own without much effort honestly. The thing he struggles with is "come". Unless I have a treat in my hand he will act like he doesn't know what that means. It makes me extremely nervous living in a busy city to have anything but an exceptionally well behaved dog. I am looking for a course that will deliver this as well as reinforce what he has already been taught. So if anyone out there can share their expertise that would be amazing!


Hi there!

I'm not a -huge- fan of these training camps because a big part of training is training you - the owner  Many many of these places use an ecollar to reinforce most of their behaviors and then send the owner home with an ecollar conditioned dog. Which may or may not be a bad thing, but it does take away from teaching you how to train these behaviors and reinforce them without the ecollar. I personally would find a local obedience class you can attend and tell your trainer exactly what you're having trouble with. It takes a lot of patience to train these behaviors, especially come


----------



## cwag (Apr 25, 2017)

I totally agree with Tagrenine. I would never want to put a puppy in an away from home training program. Learning to work together with your dog is so bonding and fun. I would have a private trainer come in and work with me before I would send a pup away.


----------

